# Hey All! From a Canadian Rider



## TheGoldenArabian (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello everyone! My name is Shae and I am 13 turning 14 in September. 
I have been riding horses for 6 years now. 
I finally got my own horse 2 years ago.
Her name is Saarah (means princess). She is a arabian/quater horse.. I purchased her as a wild yearling who was running around with her half brother. She was covered in matts and filthy. After all it was early spring and there was mud everywhere. I saw he and just knew she was the one, much to my dad's dismay of course. 
She was very flexible, being able to bite and kick you at the same time. 
We had some tough times obviously but despite the teeth marks left in my arm from time to time I loved her. 
She turned 3 this year and though a bit on the small side (because of her arabian genes) she has held he own in the show ring. 
We had been competing on an open show circuit an I won't lie, the first two shows were really rough an we had to pull out of over half of our classes because of bad behaviour. 
The last two shows have gone well. It is all a learning experience and I am loving every moment of it.
I am sure you don't really wan to hear all my rambling a so here are some photos that I will leave you with.
Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome  She's cute


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello to a fellow Canadian  though I'm 26 this August lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGoldenArabian (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you both. 
I like this forum but not sure how much I like about not being able to post in most areas until next year (when I turn 15).
Though I get why they would put that rule in place I, at the age of nearly 14 trained a totally wild yearling to a three year old show pony. I have picked up a couple tips and what not I would like to share from my mistakes. 
Guess I will just need to message people if I really have something to add.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

A year goes quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello fellow Canadian, I am from BC. That is so awesome you are showing your young horse and sticking with it, good girl!


----------



## TheGoldenArabian (Jul 25, 2014)

A year does go quickly. Thanks for being so welcoming. It's nice to know there are many Canadians on this forum!


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

TheGoldenArabian said:


> A year does go quickly. Thanks for being so welcoming. It's nice to know there are many Canadians on this forum!


I'm sorry if I totally missed this, but where are you from? Edmonton, Alberta here


----------



## Jinxiia (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey Canadian sista! I'm from Cold Lake, AB! Joined up not that long ago either!!


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Fairly new here myself and enjoy all the topics.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice to see another Canadian joining the ranks! Welcome to the forum.  What province are you in?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello from Southern Ontario!!


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey! I am fairly new here as well. Love your pony, she is adorable. I am a fellow Canadian too, living in Alberta


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

DocsPocoSanBar said:


> Hey! I am fairly new here as well. Love your pony, she is adorable. I am a fellow Canadian too, living in Alberta


Nice! Doc nice to meet you? Where from? Edmonton here


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

Another Canadian! I'm from Quebec!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome from Québec and an arabian lover!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

clumsychelsea said:


> Nice to see another Canadian joining the ranks! Welcome to the forum.  What province are you in?


Alberta


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Another Canadian here.. but Im in the Yukon Territories, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Girl girly (Oct 21, 2012)

Northern Ontario


----------

